# Spinach & Artichoke Dip......Help!



## MangoDivine (May 8, 2003)

Can anybody recommend a good recipe for spinach and artichoke dip? 
I used to eat it when I lived in the states, and now I wanna try making it myself.

Thanks, 
Dianna


----------



## kitchenelf (May 8, 2003)

Here's a starter recipe - I always like to change things - one time I sprinkled the top of my spinach artichoke dip with diced tomatoes and toasted pine nuts - it was really good.

Zio's Artichoke Spinach Dip


Ingredients:
3/4 C. Chopped Fresh Spinach (compressed)
1 3 oz Cream Cheese (softened)
2 Tbsp. Butter
1 Tbsp. Olive Oil
1/4 C. Yellow Onion (chopped)
2 Tbsp. Flour
1/4 tsp. Salt
1 C. Half & Half
1/3 C. Shredded Asagio Parmesan Cheese
1 C. Monterey Jack Cheese (shredded)
1/2 C. Mozzarella Cheese (shredded)
1 Small Jar Marinated Artichokes (chopped and drained, reserve 1/4 cup juice)
1/4 C. Artichoke Heart Juice
2 tsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
1 1/2 Tbsp. Real Bacon Bits
1 Roma Tomato (diced for garnish) 

Preparation:
In medium sauce pan on medium low heat place butter in sauce pan and melt butter. To melted butter stir in flour. salt, and stir briskly, until flour and butter turns into a thick paste, do not brown. Add to mixture slowly half and half and stir briskly, stir mixture until it thickens slightly. Add parmesan cheese, Monterey jack cheese, 1/4 cup Mozzarella cheese and Artichokes. Stir cheese mixture until heated through. Add 1/4 cup Artichoke juice and lemon juice, stir. Add fresh chopped spinach and bacon bits, stir well. Heat until all is blended and mixture starts to bubble very lightly, remove from heat. Place in oil shallow casserole dish, sprinkle remainder of Mozzarella cheese on top. Place in a preheated oven at 350 degrees for 15 - 20 minutes.

Remove and sprinkle with diced tomato for garnish. Serve with Focaccia or crusty garlic bread. 

You might want to try this dip too - it's by far our favorite and can be the basis for a spinach artichoke dip.

1 cup grated parmesan cheese (the original recipe calls for the green can)
1 cup mayonnaise
1 can artichokes, chopped - but not to fine
garlic powder
couple dashes of Tobasco

Mix everything - 350° for 30 minutes.

One time I added 1 box of defrosted and squeezed chopped spinach, monteray jack, 1 can of chopped hearts of palm, drained, I think that was all.  Then after it was cooked I topped it with the chopped tomatoes and toasted pine nuts.


----------



## runninduo (Sep 8, 2004)

THis is the one i make.  It's easy and pretty much fullproof.  Definitely let the cream cheese sit out for 1-2 hours so it's nice and soft.  I also use my kitchenaid mixer....it helps to make the finished product really creamy.

Enjoy!

laurie

http://appetizer.allrecipes.com/az/FlorentineArtichokeDip.asp


----------



## miketosh (Sep 9, 2004)

*Artichoke and Spinach Dip*

Here is a relatively easy recipe.  Hope this helps.

http://www.toshfamily.com/recipes.htm

1 (8 oz.) pkg. Cream Cheese
1 Can (14 oz.) Artichoke Hearts, drained and coarsely chopped
1/2 Cup Spinach (Frozen, chopped or steamed)
1/4 Cup Mayonnaise (not Miracle Whip)
1/4 Cup Parmesan Cheese
1/4 Cup Romano Cheese (you can use all Parmesan)
1 Clove Garlic, Finely Minced
1/2 tsp. Dry Basil (1 Tbls. Fresh)
1/4 Cup Mozzarella Cheese, Grated
1/4 tsp. Garlic Salt
Salt and Pepper to Taste

Allow cream cheese to come to room temperature. Cream together mayonnaise, parmesan, romano, garlic, basil and garlic salt. Mix well. Add the artichoke hearts and spinach (careful to drain well), and mix until blended. Store in a container until you are ready to use. Spray pie pan with Pam, pour in dip, and top with cheese. Bake at 350° for 25 minutes or until the top is browned. Serve with toasted bread.


----------

